# What dragon are you?



## zuea (Oct 25, 2008)

What chinese dragon are you?
this is my dragon.





Take What kind of Chinese Dragon are you?
or you can do it here
http://www.geocities.com/teo592/quiz/dragon.html 
heres my
Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.
i did not make these quizs.


----------



## Linzys (Oct 25, 2008)

I got white.




> If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).
> 
> Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 25, 2008)

I got Earth.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 25, 2008)

Earth on the first one, Silver on the second.


----------



## CNiall (Oct 25, 2008)

Fire, apparently.


> Extroverted and competitive, the Fire Dragon expects too much and pushes everyone. Able to create massive popular support, his insatiable ambition can make him short-tempered and intolerant, although his criticisms are objective. He needs to master his feelings and communicate with people better.


eta: though I'm white according to the second one.


> If there ever was an apparition of balance, power and reclusive intelligence, your Inner Dragon is it. Whites are a fairly common dragon and are considered one of two harmonious dragons. Your antithesis is the evil Black Dragon. Together, you two embody the Yin and Yang concept of eastern religions (especially Taoism).
> 
> Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.


----------



## Renteura (Oct 25, 2008)

Blue

If there ever was a draconic example of a supple attitude, your Inner Dragon is it. Blues are the Water Elemental dragon - typified by their Steam breath weapon. Pretty creative, huh? It goes right along with your Inner Dragon's tendency to maim, but not destroy. Much like your native oceans and rivers will deform the rock over time, eventually wearing it away to nothing.

Humans shouldn't make the idiot mistake of thinking you're weak, however. After all you're a good 30 feet in length and you have a penchant for materializing out of any body of water, no matter how small. The element of surprise and limited magic capabilities are definitely yours. You also enjoy communicating with aquatic life-forms, hunting in totally inhospitable terrain (i.e. 3000 feet below the waves), and using your fluid nature to your advantage. Your enemies probably won't even see you approach in the first place. Your favorable attributes are the sunset, Autumn, water, compassion, peace, forgiveness, love, intuition, and calmness. Naturally, you pity the fool who'd try and prove that calmness part, he'd probably wind up being scalded. *small grin*


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 25, 2008)

Earth dragon. =3


----------



## shadow_lugia (Oct 25, 2008)

Wood o.O



Stupid male stereotypes >:(


----------



## turbler (Oct 26, 2008)

water, and zuea, I like the avatar!


----------



## Dragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Red and Yellow >:)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Oct 26, 2008)

Wood and Tan:

Creative, imaginative, and inquisitive; the Wood Dragon is both a thinker and a doer. Guided by logic, his drive and ambition allow him to put ideas into practice while trying not to offend. Not as self-centered as other Dragons, he is still fearless and outspoken when challenged.

Your Inner Dragon is the true draconic magic-user. Tans have been all but forgotten in popular literature, but that suits them just fine. They're slightly shy and spend most of their time in impassable mountain valleys. When feeling brave or adventurous, Tans use their shape-shifting ability to blend in with society. Given a choice, however, Tans still much prefer to be left to their own devices.

You like to spend time devising new and interesting spells and potions, and counting and hoarding your gigantic treasure. Your favorable attributes are longevity, security, magic, and reverence for life. To top it off, your breath weapon is a curious mix of Fire and Air. Just tell folks to watch out, as a Tan you've got a seriously short temper!


----------



## zuea (Oct 26, 2008)

turbler said:


> water, and zuea, I like the avatar!


thanks


----------



## Fredie (Oct 26, 2008)

From the first one I got...






For the second I got...



> Though you might find that neat in passing, it's not really what a White is all about. You like to think things out, plot against enemies, and look down upon the world from the highest mountain peaks. Your favorable attributes are the Day, the Sun, reaching for spirituality, truth, a positive attitude, and helpful magic. Humans only need fear you when they stray into your domain without proper payment for passage. Of course, that payment would probably be a cake the size of a Volkswagen, but hey, if they wanted to move through your turf they should have brought it, right? If someone ever threatens you, your Inner Dragon would likely tell you to hit and run, or just plain run. If they really wanted a fight you'd be an impressive opponent, considering you pack a breath weapon combination of Fire and Lightning. Even the nicest dragons can do some serious damage.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 26, 2008)

I only did the second one, since the first site won't load for me. 



> Your Inner Dragon is the embodiment of Nature and the Earth. Greens spend almost all of their time below the canopy or just above the treetops in tropical rain forests. Not a bad life considering every other creature in the forest looks up to you, figuratively and literally. You speak the language of every animal and plant in your domain and know most of them by first name. If people mess with your forests, you're more than happy to wail on their puny butts. Because of your protector/caretaker role, you are the Earth Elemental dragon.
> 
> Naturally your whole life pretty much revolves around the other couple million species you keep an eye on, but that's not your whole dragon. You also like to like to impose your steadfast will on others, commune with Nature, and lobby governments for alternative fuels and conservation. Your favorable attributes are Midnight, Winter, gemstones, mountains, caves, soil, respect, endurance, responsibility, prosperity, and purpose in life. Folks shouldn't get the idea you're a hippy pushover though, because your breath weapon is a nasty Fire/Acid combination. Maybe you should invest in a hemp shirt reading "Don't knock my smock, or I'll clean your clock." *wink*


Burn and BURN!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Oct 26, 2008)

I did the second and got black


----------



## Linzys (Oct 26, 2008)

Took it again, and this time I got Silver:

Your Inner Dragon is to dragons what the Ranger is to humans. Silvers are one of three types of metallic dragon, the others being Gold and Copper. Like all metallics, Silvers rigidly adhere to an internal code of conduct. Unlike the other two metallics, however, this code is not universal. Each Silver must develop their code individually, a fact which explains their unique dispositions and actions. Silvers are often considered outcasts or shadows dwelling on the periphery of dragon culture (much like human Rangers), but they can always be counted upon to speak the truth and help their allies. Because no one but a Silver knows what they'll do next, their alignment is "Chaotic Neutral."

Being a Silver isn't all shady head-games, though. You possess considerable intelligence and self-confidence (whether they manifest themselves or not), and given the opportunity could make a great leader. Magic isn't really your bag, but you're awfully good at slipping in and out of a situation or conflict undetected. Which, by the way, may be due to your slightly-below-average size more than anything else. Your favorable attributes are dependability, durability, problem-solving, mist, fog, silver, and pewter. Like your human counterpart - the Ranger - you're a superb weapons user and have an especially good command of your icy breath weapon. Just keep in mind that even your friends may find your ethics hard to accept from time to time.


----------



## Ice tiger (Oct 28, 2008)

godamnit that first one wont give me my DAMN ANSWER!!! But i get red or black for the 2 one.


----------



## Nope (Oct 28, 2008)

Earth.


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Oct 29, 2008)

I gots copper.

And fire.


----------



## Amaguq (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, that was insanely long. And I am not talking about the quiz. Does anyone really put their real contact information?


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Result is: Wood Dragon
Creative, imaginative, and inquisitive; the Wood Dragon is both a thinker and a doer.  Guided by logic, his drive and ambition allow him to put ideas into practice while trying not to offend.  Not as self-centered as other Dragons, he is still fearless and outspoken when challenged.

And depending on which attack I choose (I'd prefer to use Wind, but it wasn't there) my colour is Blue or Silver.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> Your Result is: Wood Dragon
> Creative, imaginative, and inquisitive; the Wood Dragon is both a thinker and a doer.  Guided by logic, his drive and ambition allow him to put ideas into practice while trying not to offend.  Not as self-centered as other Dragons, he is still fearless and outspoken when challenged.


Oh my god Milla, that is you to a T ^_^



> Earth Dragon
> 
> Quiet and reflective,the Earth Dragon is appreciative of other opinions. Reasonable, he doesn't rule as a dictator. Although not given to outbursts of temper, he demands respect. He is diplomatic and cooperative. Although ambitious, his initiatives are less hurried and carefully thought out.


Personality quizzes are always loaded with questions that don't have answers which apply to me =/ This is kinda close though =D


----------

